# jdownloader startet nicht JAVA fehler



## mr. ich brauche hilfe (29. Okt 2009)

hallo immer wenn ich das Programm J downloader starte beendet es sofort und wenn ich dann in den Error report schaue steht das da.

# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x03372b45, pid=3776, tid=1204
#
# JRE version: 6.0_16-b01
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (14.2-b01 mixed mode, sharing windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C  [huhi.dll+0x2b45]

habe nach der DLL gesucht und alle  Möglichen programm greifen darauf zu jedoch habe ich über google nicht heraus gefunden wofür die Dll datei ist .

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## dayaftereh (30. Okt 2009)

Hey, scheint mir das die JVM stürtzt!ich hatte auch mal das wenn ich auf die Exe vom JDownloader gehe das er mir sagt, Java nicht gefunden, in dem Verzeichniss wo die Exe ligt ist auch ein JDownloader.jar, versuche mal diese Jar-Datei mit Doppel Klick (bei windos) oder über die Komando Zeile mit: java -jar JDownloader.jar zu starten!

Bei mir ging es als ich mit dem Doppel Klick auf die JDownloader.jar geklick habe!


----------



## mr. ich brauche hilfe (31. Okt 2009)

das mit den jar datei habe ich auch schon getestet jedoch ohne erfolg.
es gibt auch ein jdownloder update.jar habe ich auch getestet 
die läde ein paar updates und starten dan den jdownloader und beendet in auch sofort wieder.


----------



## mr. ich brauche (7. Nov 2009)

kann mir den keine helfen ?????

habe immer noch keine lösung gefunden 

habe JAva schon deinstalliert und dann die regestr. gesäubert und java dan wieder installiert.

jedoch alles ohne erfolg


----------



## dayaftereh (2. Dez 2009)

Hey,

schon mal Versuch von der Konsole zu startet? wenn ja welche FehlerMeldung Kommt? oder Lade es noch mal runter, bist du auf Windows oder Unix oder MacOS, welche Java version hast du?


----------

